# Are folks here concerned over robot dogs taking over delivery?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.concordmonitor.com/March-of-the-robots-25083578


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

At least robot dogs won't dip their testicles in your salsa.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No because by the time they come to my area, I won't be doing delivery anyways. Doordash already has the robot delivery in CA.

http://fortune.com/2017/03/21/doordash-robots-food-delivery-california/


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Nope. Not for a while.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

They're already doing drone delivery in Iceland.

https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44466353
They took an interesting approach to the software challenges. Instead of developing complicated software for collision avoidance, they worked with the city of Reykjavik to establish "drone corridors" throughout the city. These are air spaces that are kept clear of obstructions where drones have the right of way. That way, the drones don't have to worry about avoiding anything other than other drones. Instead of bringing the delivery directly to your door, it brings it to a dropoff point where you can pick it up. The drone corridors are laid out so that every house is within walking distance of a dropoff point.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

People who write those kinds of articles are learning in very funny way on usage of technology in business. I am so tired of their funny thoughts.
Who would use robot dogs in delivery? Business owners are not that stupid. They won't spend high investments on little demands. 
Instead, they will be using robots in producing Pizzas, Hamburgers, and Sandwishes. Business owner will mostly use Robots on Customer's services who will serve with less mistakes, tons of knowledge and very productive without any complaints nor no taking break time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> "testicles in your salsa."


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No because by the time they come to my area, I won't be doing delivery anyways. Doordash already has the robot delivery in CA.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/03/21/doordash-robots-food-delivery-california/


HAHAHAHA. how many robots go missing before they scrap this idea? i hope these robots are carrying pepper spray! HAHAHAHA?????


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Why invest major dollars in high tech equipment to deliver happy meals when you can pay new ants $3 and not own or fix anything?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I for one welcome these robot dog overlords.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Not at all concerned, if im still doing deliveries when that kind of tech is around ill kill myself.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Who's gonna clean all up all the robotic dog poop in the cities? ?


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

So how do robot dogs handle apartment buildings with gate codes and security locks with key card entry? Or is this finally when the delivery services abandon _deliver to door?_ Lame!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CZ75 said:


> So how do robot dogs handle apartment buildings with gate codes and security locks with key card entry?


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


>


It's like, okay we've developed drone technology and robot dogs to handle deliveries. If we're still using customer's phones and pin drops, anyone who has done delivery or rideshare knows it's not always accurate. I could go on and on about how Uber routes me to the neighboring street and pax is a block away. Least I can call/text to get it sorted out and be on our way.

Then there's the pranksters who will see these things. They'll video record them taking a bat or casting a fishing net over it for the laughter. Same thing with driverless cars: passengers are going to absolutely disrespect those things and no, dash cams aren't going to stop it.

I guess these companies will chalk it up to the cost of doing business? And this isn't even touching the political nature of people's jobs being replaced....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CZ75 said:


> Then there's the pranksters who will see these things. They'll video record them taking a bat or casting a fishing net over it for the laughter. Same thing with driverless cars: passengers are going to absolutely disrespect those things and no, dash cams aren't going to stop it.


THIS is almost certainly inevitable.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> THIS is almost certainly inevitable.


Am I wrong in thinking there's a good number of people who look at you like we're back in highschool as a substitute teacher? There's a little line that won't be crossed when there's another person in the car who has access to phone lines and god forbid, 911 if things get hairy. Robots? Self-driving vehicles? I don't know.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CZ75 said:


> Am I wrong in thinking there's a good number of people who look at you like we're back in highschool as a substitute teacher? There's a little line that won't be crossed when there's another person in the car who has access to phone lines and god forbid, 911 if things get hairy. Robots? Self-driving vehicles? I don't know.


Yup, there are certain human interactions robots and AIs can't replicate. I'd say that technology is decades away from materializing. In the meantime it's going to be lots and lots of trials and errors.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yup, there are certain human interactions robots and AIs can't replicate. I'd say that technology is decades away from materializing. In the meantime it's going to be lots and lots of trials and errors.


I wonder what will come first. Self-flying planes or self-driving cars. I bet most of us would prefer an experienced pilot in the cockpit despite the downsides of human error. There's someting comforting knowing that my captain has 10 years of air force experience and thousands of hours behind the stick. We all know pilots are managing a system that can mostly fly itself besides operating landing gear and flaps. But still, they're there to take over when the programming can't respond to an immediate crises that the wizards of Silicon Valley can't predict. Maybe I'm just old fashioned but I'd rather trust a seasoned pilot that I don't know personally but presumably has a good track record of flying. Same thing for something simple as delivery and rideshare. I'd rather hop into a car with a person that knows my area and can navigate around traffic that knows the ins and outs. :confusion:


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.concordmonitor.com/March-of-the-robots-25083578


Good luck robot dog going up 4 flights of apt stairs. Or finding the address with gps.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Should you tip Robot Dogs?


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Should you tip Robot Dogs?


Yes. Tell it "I'll tip you in the app". Or maybe some virtual milkbones.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> Good luck robot dog going up 4 flights of apt stairs. Or finding the address with gps.


@ 1:15


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Should you tip Robot Dogs?


I'll keep some doggy biscuits on-hand.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> @ 1:15


I could totally see that thing jumping a gate if need be too with a small software upgrade. A button pushing "arm" of sorts for buzzer codes and it's done like dinner.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They're already doing drone delivery in Iceland.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44466353
> They took an interesting approach to the software challenges. Instead of developing complicated software for collision avoidance, they worked with the city of Reykjavik to establish "drone corridors" throughout the city. These are air spaces that are kept clear of obstructions where drones have the right of way. That way, the drones don't have to worry about avoiding anything other than other drones. Instead of bringing the delivery directly to your door, it brings it to a dropoff point where you can pick it up. The drone corridors are laid out so that every house is within walking distance of a dropoff point.


People in Iceland will walk a bit to get a delivery. Folks here won't even come to the door of their apartment building if they can get the driver to park in s fire zone to bring their pizza to their door.


----------

